# Seat wont stay upright. Newcomer to forum



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, my first official thread here. Happy to be here. 

Just a quick question/observation. 
My manually adjustable Super Sport seats seem to tilt the backrest after some time. Say I leave the backrest at a 95 degree angle after some pressure applied and time the seat will tilt back another 5 degrees.
So the seat is NOT holding my desired back angle.

Anyone had this problem?

P.s- my money is on the loose adjusting wheel.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I had the same sounding problem although I don't know for sure it's the same underlying cause.

Unfortunately it was back to the dealers to fix under warranty.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

forthay said:


> I had the same sounding problem although I don't know for sure it's the same underlying cause.
> 
> Unfortunately it was back to the dealers to fix under warranty.


I merely guessed what could be the cause (the adjustment wheel). I have no real idea what is causing it. I notice that my seat is tilting its back away from the steering wheel. I thought I was going crazy until I started measuring (before & after adjustment). There is a definite tilting!

Can you please tell me what did they replace and blame for the problem?

Thank You for all the help


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Same here with my TTS.

Went back to the garage who sorted under warranty. Although they stated they couldn't find anything wrong it's been fine since.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

captainhero17 said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same sounding problem although I don't know for sure it's the same underlying cause.
> ...


I'll see if I can find the paperwork but it was about a year ago and sometimes the invoices are about as clear as mud unless they're charging


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jjg said:


> Same here with my TTS.
> 
> Went back to the garage who sorted under warranty. Although they stated they couldn't find anything wrong it's been fine since.


A friend of mine said the same thing as you. Could it be as simple as them: 1. disassembling your seat to find the "culprit" 2. not finding the cause 3. and then returning the seat and parts to their original place while inadvertently tightening any lose parts?

Not sure about you but mine just slacks a bit more to the back. It wont go past that point, so I am not in any danger during the drive. Its just like 5cm more. It anything was broken than it would show more. Sounds like lose parts & cogs.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

forthay said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > forthay said:
> ...


Cheers mate, see if you can. Because these donkeys in my Audi dealership are lazy and used to fixing old A6 & A4 models. They told me that I am the 2nd TT ever to come here. (1st MK3 owner to their knowledge) :lol: 
Still sounds more like a lose part/cog/wheel/drunk gnomes who live inside my lumbar support. 

P.s- This seems to be one of the standard problems. Like freezing doors/windows in winter on this model. A problem that occurs so quickly (I heard some people have it in first 3 months of purchase)


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Cheers mate, see if you can. Because these donkeys in my Audi dealership are lazy and used to fixing old A6 & A4 models. They told me that I am the 2nd TT ever to come here. (1st MK3 owner to their knowledge) :lol:
> Still sounds more like a lose part/cog/wheel/drunk gnomes who live inside my lumbar support.
> 
> P.s- This seems to be one of the standard problems. Like freezing doors/windows in winter on this model. A problem that occurs so quickly (I heard some people have it in first 3 months of purchase)


I've got this same problem and thought I was going crazy. The seats are really amazingly comfy for such snug and side bolstered design, but they are certainly not without their problems!

Please keep us updated.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Number86 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate, see if you can. Because these donkeys in my Audi dealership are lazy and used to fixing old A6 & A4 models. They told me that I am the 2nd TT ever to come here. (1st MK3 owner to their knowledge) :lol:
> ...


Its an issue that probably many people in TTs suffer from. Problem is that due to the subtle nature of the issue many believe that its in their heads. I just was crazy enough to put a measuring tape and analyse it.

*Do you also notice that your lumbar support deflates and moves (or just deflates) as you drive? *(its very hard and firm when you get in to the car). After that it will deflate like 40% after 10minute drive.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

captainhero17 said:


> Number86 said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


I don't use any noticeable amount of lumbar, so couldn't comment. While we're on the seats thing, as per other threads, check the plastic side trims and also that the leather isn't coming away from the seat back. Already had mine done under warranty.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Number86 said:


> I don't use any noticeable amount of lumbar, so couldn't comment. While we're on the seats thing, as per other threads, check the plastic side trims and also that the leather isn't coming away from the seat back. Already had mine done under warranty.


Yeah I know about that problem also. But fortunately the seats are fine in regard to the plastic and the leather coming off. For me its just the dodgy lumbar and seat backrest not staying in desired position. 
Sometimes I wish the previous owner just took the "regular seats" and splurged in for a electric adjustment rather than manual [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

At least I now know that I am not going crazy.. everytime I get in the car I am having to adjust my position.
The seat tilts back ... These damns seats have had me into Audi 5 times in 18 months.... (Side trim failing)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

jhoneyman said:


> At least I now know that I am not going crazy.. everytime I get in the car I am having to adjust my position.
> The seat tilts back ... These damns seats have had me into Audi 5 times in 18 months.... (Side trim failing)


Worst part is that the dealership doesn't know how to deal with this problem. In my case they cant understand how it happens and despite me showing them with a ruler how much it tilts back by pushing it with my finger.
They told me that they need to "replace the entire seat" because there is no movable part inside the seats. So technically there is nothing faulty inside. **excellent logic I rate it 7/10 Einsteins**

They also told me that they had to send a report to main Germany Audi HQ to ask whether this is common fault and if it is they would replace the entire seat.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Mine was like this for ages. Eventually it just stopped?!? So no lying down upon accelerating now haha.
The gearing is obviously wrong, another bad design


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

placeborick said:


> Mine was like this for ages. Eventually it just stopped?!? So no lying down upon accelerating now haha.
> The gearing is obviously wrong, another bad design


Are you asking if my problem with the seats just stopped or are you telling me that your problem with seats just stopped?

In my case it did not stop. I just learned to live with it because they are incompetent and cannot fix something and would rather replace the entire seat than look for a problem. (this has become a standard practice in todays industry. Replace entire unit rather than actually fix. I can become a car technician by those standards then!)


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I too had that same issue fixed under warranty. Whilst I'm a big fan of the look and comfort of the Supersport seats, vertical position strength (at least in the manual adjustment model) and breaking side-trims have been common problems of which I've suffered both.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

My TTS went in yesterday to have this fixed.. sadly it will now be in Audi for up to 1 month as the parts are on back order.
They dismantled the seat and now can't put it back together without these new parts [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> My TTS went in yesterday to have this fixed.. sadly it will now be in Audi for up to 1 month as the parts are on back order.
> They dismantled the seat and now can't put it back together without these new parts [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's tough, I'd hope you're being compensated?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Edinburra said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > My TTS went in yesterday to have this fixed.. sadly it will now be in Audi for up to 1 month as the parts are on back order.
> ...


Yes I have an A4 diesel boat to play with.


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> My TTS went in yesterday to have this fixed.. sadly it will now be in Audi for up to 1 month as the parts are on back order.
> They dismantled the seat and now can't put it back together without these new parts [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Don't suppose you know which part needs to be replaced? My TT is in with Derby Audi at the moment for the same problem. Taken them a week and a half to work out what was wrong and they're now trying to work out which part to order. Apparently if they order the whole seat back and it could have been fixed with a smaller part, Audi won't pay for the warranty work [smiley=bomb.gif]

Going to be really annoyed if I get stuck with this A1 for any longer...


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't.. they looked at it 3 weeks ago and ordered parts to fix it from Thursday. However found it needed more parts which actually need to be made as none in stock here or Germany.

Bit of a bummer has paying for a car I won't have for up to 4 weeks. 
I declined an A1 as had that last time it was in for the seat side trim. Have an a4 which is comfortable but not a looker


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

My dealership just told me that it is impossible to happen on non electric seats. They said that while looking me straight in the face, as I showed them how I can tilt the backrest by pushing the seat back with my two fingers.

Then they said that its not up to them to decide if the new seats are going to be fixed under warranty. They sent a description of the problem to the Audi HQ in Germany in Ingolstadt. And reply was that they "never had anyone complain about this problem before on MK3" to their knowledge.

In short they can only replace the whole seat (on my expense)... :lol:

I just compensated by readjusting my seat a bit closer so when the seat eventually rolls back a bit after some time its still in my comfort zone.

Lesson for my next car. Stay away from Audi and buy a Lexus like the original plan intended, that is till my late puberty hit and I decided that I want a TT instead of a Lexus NX. :lol:


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

I had that exact problem fixed under warranty in Germany last year. The dealer needed it for just 3 days (naturally they paid my courtesy car). Tell them to refer to Audi Bitburg's warranty history.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Note: this was on non-electric seats.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

You need to dig your heels.
Mines is being fixed , albeit slowly.

Non electric


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The driver seat is showing signs that it wants to have the side plastic split open in few places. There is an actual pin and hole that need to connect in order to keep the side plastic connected to the seat (kinda looks like the car seatbelt pin and the plastic where you click the seatbelt in). I had to manually push it back in.

However, if it opens up again I will go to another dealer and ask them to fix it and this problem too while they are at it.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

zombiemorg said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > My TTS went in yesterday to have this fixed.. sadly it will now be in Audi for up to 1 month as the parts are on back order.
> ...


Car is ready and they have replaced the entire back rest internals....


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

Same for me, car is ready today. Had a few issues with the parts not turning up from TPS however no back orders etc.

Mine are also non-electric and they have replaced the whole seat back minus the covers/padding FWIW


----------

